# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Kalasataman raitiotie

## 339-DF

Kalasataman joukkoliikennesuunnitelma 2011 on valmistunut. Suunnitelma suosittelee raitiotien toteuttamista Liisankadulta Nihdin kautta Kalasataman metroasemalle ja edelleen Hermannin rantatietä Vallilanlaaksoon ja Pasilaan. Suunnitelmaan liittyy kiinteänä oletuksena se, että Laajasalon raitiotie toteutetaan.

Edelleen suunnitelmassa suositellaan Hakaniemen ja Merihaan sekä Sörnäisten rantatien kautta kulkevasta, mutkaisesta linjauksesta luopumista. Samoin yhteyttä Kalasatamasta Teollisuuskadun ja AKK:n kautta Pasilaan ei suositella.

Linjastovaihtoehtoja on tutkittu useita. Minulle jäi hiukan epäselväksi, oliko joku linjasto varsinaisesti suositusvaihtoehto. Joka tapauksessa lie järkevää jättää vuoteen 2025 ulottuva linjasto tässä vaiheessa auki, eihän se kuitenkaan toteudu sellaisena kuin nyt suunnitellaan. Keskeistä on, että saadaan päätös siitä, mitä väylät toteutetaan.

Yksi selvityksen esittämä linjastomalli perustuu uuteen linjaan 2, Kirurgi  Kaivokatu  Kruununhaka  Kalasatama  Vallilanlaakso  Länsi-Pasila, sekä sitä tukevaan linjaan 12, Kalasatama  Vallilanlaakso  Länsi-Pasila. (Linja 10 on viety tässä Yliskylään.)

Suunnitelman voi ladata täältä: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...2431/Liite.pdf

----------


## Knightrider

Linjan 16 ratkaisu on aika solmu sekä palvelua heikentävä, entäs tämä:
_Vaihe 1_
10 Joka toinen Kirurgiin, joka toinen Krunikkaan.
14 Hernesaari-Pajamäki
14B Korvataan
16 Merikatu-Kasarminkatu-Tehtaankatu-(oma reitti)-Kulosaari-Herttoniemenranta-(81 reitti)-Siilitie 13 (synkassa 16B:n kanssa niin, että molemmat linjat kulkevat jopa 20 min välein eli yhteensä 10 minuutin välein)
16B Korkeasaari-Herttoniemenranta-(81B reitti)-Herttoniemi(M) (ajetaan Zoobussi-brändillä)
18 Albertin/Fredrikinkatu-(oma reitti)-Munkkivuori
81 Korvataan
81B Korvataan

_Vaihe 2 (Laajasalon sekä Vallilan ratojen valmistuttua)_
2 (Suunniteltu reitti)
6 Hernesaari-Oma reitti
10 (Suunniteltu reitti)
14 Tämänhetkinen reitti (Merikatu-Pajamäki)
14B Poissa
16 Kauppatori-(oma reitti)-Kulosaari-Herttoniemenranta-(81 reitti)-Siilitie 13 (synkassa 16B:n kanssa niin, että molemmat linjat kulkevat jopa 30 min välein eli yhteensä 15 minuutin välein)
16B Korkeasaari-Herttoniemenranta-(81B reitti)-Herttoniemi(M)
18 Kirurgin lenkki-Erottaja*-Uudenmaan/Lönnrotinkatu-Albertin/Fredrikinkatu-(oma reitti)-Munkkivuori
81 Poissa
81B Poissa

*) Suunnitelmassa ei jää yhtään yhteyttä Kirurgista tai Erottajalta pohjoiseen

Siilitien alueella 81:set kulkevat suurin piirtein tyhjinä, joten 20-30 min ruuhkaväli ei ole ongelma nykyään 7 min välein kulkevan 79:n kanssa.

----------


## aki

> Linjan 16 ratkaisu on aika solmu sekä palvelua heikentävä, entäs tämä:
> _Vaihe 1_
> 10 Joka toinen Kirurgiin, joka toinen Krunikkaan.
> 14 Hernesaari-Pajamäki
> 14B Korvataan
> 16 Merikatu-Kasarminkatu-Tehtaankatu-(oma reitti)-Kulosaari-Herttoniemenranta-(81 reitti)-Siilitie 13 (synkassa 16B:n kanssa niin, että molemmat linjat kulkevat jopa 20 min välein eli yhteensä 10 minuutin välein)
> 16B Korkeasaari-Herttoniemenranta-(81B reitti)-Herttoniemi(M) (ajetaan Zoobussi-brändillä)
> 18 Albertin/Fredrikinkatu-(oma reitti)-Munkkivuori
> [COLOR=#808080]81 Korvataan
> ...


Tämä keskustelu ei varsinaisesti kuulu edes otsikon aiheeseen mutta vastataan kuitenkin, en pidä järkevänä sotkea linjaa 16 Herttoniemenrannan ja Länsi-Herttoniemen linjastoon, matka-ajan ennustettavuus Keskustasta Itään on sen verran huono että se heikentäisi palvelua Herttoniemenrannassa. Linja 81 palvelee myös Hiihtomäentietä ja Kettutietä jonne 79 ei aja, nykyäänkin noissa 81:n busseissa on ruuhka-aikoina seisomalasteja Hertsikan metroasemalta Siilitien suuntaan vaikka ajetaan 12min vuorovälillä, tyhjillään ne eivät todellakaan aja! ehdottamasi 20-30min väli olisi kyllä aivan liian harva. Nykyinen 81 palvelee hyvin Länsi-Herttoniemen ja Herttoniemenrannan alueita ja lisäksi linja pysyy hyvin aikataulussa kun ajantasaus tapahtuu linjan puolivälissä Hertsikan metroasemalla, ei hyvin toimivaa linjaa kannata lähteä turhaan huonontamaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämä keskustelu ei varsinaisesti kuulu edes otsikon aiheeseen mutta vastataan kuitenkin, en pidä järkevänä sotkea linjaa 16 Herttoniemenrannan ja Länsi-Herttoniemen linjastoon, matka-ajan ennustettavuus Keskustasta Itään on sen verran huono että se heikentäisi palvelua Herttoniemenrannassa. Linja 81 palvelee myös Hiihtomäentietä ja Kettutietä jonne 79 ei aja, nykyäänkin noissa 81:n busseissa on ruuhka-aikoina seisomalasteja Hertsikan metroasemalta Siilitien suuntaan vaikka ajetaan 12min vuorovälillä, tyhjillään ne eivät todellakaan aja! ehdottamasi 20-30min väli olisi kyllä aivan liian harva. Nykyinen 81 palvelee hyvin Länsi-Herttoniemen ja Herttoniemenrannan alueita ja lisäksi linja pysyy hyvin aikataulussa kun ajantasaus tapahtuu linjan puolivälissä Hertsikan metroasemalla, ei hyvin toimivaa linjaa kannata lähteä turhaan huonontamaan.


Jos busseissa on seisomalasteja, miksi osa vuoroista ajetaan B:nä vain Herttoniemenrantaan? Linjaa 16B voisi tarpeen tullen pidentää niin monella pysäkillä lähemmäs Siilitie 13:ta, minne asti sitä tarvittaisiin. Tämä tihentäisi vuoroväliä puoleen: 10-15 minuuttiin. Omat havaintoni ovat Kettutie-Siilitie 13-väliltä, joilla 81:set pyörivät aina lähes tyhjinä. Siilitieltä kaikki tuntuvat menevän 79:iin, jos se lähtee minuutinkin aikaisemmin. Ja nykyvuorovälillä 79:iin mahtuu istumaan ruuhka-aikaankin.

Tämä keskustelu kuuluu Kalasataman joukkoliikenneselvityksen ketjuun, sillä tasan samoista linjoista on kyse. Eikös tämä se ole?

----------


## j-lu

->Äkkiseltään ihmetyttää linjan 12 päättäminen Kalasatamaan. Siinä olisi raidetta jatkaa heilurina ja vaikka linja jatkuisi vain muutaman sata metriä etelään Laajasalon raiteille saakka, tarjottava vaihto keskustan/Laajasalon ratikoihin olisi parannus palvelutasoon miltei ilmaiseksi.

----------


## vristo

Jotenkin mulla on sellainen tunne, että ratikkalinja 12 olisi ruuhkalinja tai liikennöisi vain arkisin esim. klo 6-18 välillä.

----------


## teme

Eiköhän tuon koko 2/12 kuvion idea ole että Kalasatama - Pasila välillä on suurempi kysyntä kuin Kalasatamasta etelään. Ja vähän epäilen että tämä johtuu siitä että liikennemalli työntää matkustajat metroon, todellisuuden näkee sitten ken elää.

Ei tuo nyt varmaankaan tuollaisena toteudu, erityisesti pistää silmään että Länsi-Pasilaan ajaa neljä linjaa joista kaksi kiertää ympyrä siellä, kolmas jatkaa Kamppiin ja neljäs Ilmalaan. Eiköhän tuosta nyt kannattaisi laittaa yksi Linja Meilahteen, minusta 9, mutta miksei vaikka tuo 12.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:39 ----------

Liittyen kohtaan 2.4. Katuverkon suunnitelmat

Keskusåysäkki on vallan erinomainen ja muutenkin näyttää hyvältä, mutta miksi Leonkadulla on keskikoroke kiskojen välissä?

----------


## Jusa

> Eiköhän tuosta nyt kannattaisi laittaa yksi Linja Meilahteen, minusta 9, mutta miksei vaikka tuo 12.


Olen Temen kanssa kanssa samaa mieltä, mikä minussa heti herätti huomiota.
Parempi olisi jatkaa vaikka 12:sta saman tien eteenpäin Munkinseudulle, jolloin voitasiin korvata ainakin ainakin 58B ellei jopa 58.
Metrolla kun pääsee Kalasatamasta jatkamaan itikseen asti. Minusta 58 matkustajat vaihtuvat melko totaalisesti Pasilassa. 

Muuten minusta suunnitelma on hyvin ja raudanlujalla ammattitaidolla tehty. Hyvä!

----------


## 339-DF

Kuvittelisin, että linja 12 on ruuhkalinja eikä sen jatkamiselle Laajasaloon tai Munkkaan ole muita esteitä kuin raha (ja huono Emme-malli joka ei tajua tuollaisia).

Mutta ei noihin linjoihin kannata hirttäytyä. Eivät tuollaiset pitkälle tulevaisuuteen ulottuvat linjastot koskaan toteudu. Joku linjasto täytyy olla, että suunnittelua voidaan jatkaa ja voidaan simuloida matkustajamääriä jne, mutta yksityiskohdat selviävät sitten paljon myöhemmin.

----------


## Max

> Parempi olisi jatkaa vaikka 12:sta saman tien eteenpäin Munkinseudulle, jolloin voitasiin korvata ainakin ainakin 58B ellei jopa 58. Metrolla kun pääsee Kalasatamasta jatkamaan itikseen asti. Minusta 58 matkustajat vaihtuvat melko totaalisesti Pasilassa.


Kokemukseni mukaan Pasilassa pois jäävistä aika monet tulevat kyytiin vasta Kalasataman jälkeen esim. Aleksis Kiven kadulta. Sitä porukkaa ei tuo uusi kakkonen paljon auttaisi. No, onhan siellä nyt jo ysi.

----------


## late-

> ->Äkkiseltään ihmetyttää linjan 12 päättäminen Kalasatamaan. Siinä olisi raidetta jatkaa heilurina ja vaikka linja jatkuisi vain muutaman sata metriä etelään Laajasalon raiteille saakka, tarjottava vaihto keskustan/Laajasalon ratikoihin olisi parannus palvelutasoon miltei ilmaiseksi.


Tuota varmasti mietitään. Periaatteessa kysyntää voisi olla jopa Laajasalossa, mutta liikennöinti Yliskylään asti olisi luultavasti liian kallista. Käytännössä linjasto muovautuu sen mukaan miten paljon matkustajia todella tulee Kalasataman ja Pasilan välille Vallilanlaakson kautta. Vaikutusta on silläkin toteutetaanko Pisara ja milloin se toteutetaan, koska metrolta pääsee silloin Pasilaan myös Hakaniemessä vaihtaen.

Linja Pasilasta Meilahteen tai jopa Munkkiniemeen on houkutteleva. Länsi-Pasilassa kääntyminen on jokseenkin luonnotonta. Jos busseja halutaan korvata, ne pitää korvata Pasilan molemmin puolin. Aiemmissa mallitesteissä Meilahden yhteys oli oikein hyvä ja onhan siinä matkustajia. Vielä ei ole suunniteltuna raiteita ja mahdollista päätepysäkkiä, joten Kalasataman tarkastelussa ei varmuuden vuoksi ole vielä esitetty jatkeita tähän suuntaan. Länsi-Pasilassa pitää myös paikallisesti ratkaista montako erilaista reittiä siellä on. Poikittaislinjat eivät oikein voi kiertää lenkkiä pohjoisen kautta, mutta jatkavatko seiskat lenkin kiertämistä? Entä jos poikittaislinja onkin juuri seiska?

----------


## Knightrider

Poikittaislinja saataisiin minimikustannuksin, kun se kulkisi reittiä Munkkiniemenranta-(raitiolinjan 4 reitti)-Töölön tulli-Auroran sairaala-Eläintarha-Pasilan asema... eli seiskan lenkin ohittaminen ja uusi vaihde Nordeskiöldinkadulta Mannerheimintielle tai uusi rata Reijolankadulle ja pysäkki 58:n pysäkin kohdalle(tilalle).

Näinollen 58 voisi kulkea paljon nopeampaa reittiä Munkkivuoresta Ilmalan kautta Pasilaan ja voitaisiin unohtaa ysin jatke Ilmalaan, sillä Ilmalalla on jo seisake, jolta pääsee ysiin sekä Pasilasta että päärautatieasemalta, jos juna ei vie jo valmiiksi perille. Toki 22-linjaa voisi jatkaa myös Hakaniemeen palvelun parantamiseksi.

----------


## teme

> Tuota varmasti mietitään. Periaatteessa kysyntää voisi olla jopa Laajasalossa, mutta liikennöinti Yliskylään asti olisi luultavasti liian kallista. Käytännössä linjasto muovautuu sen mukaan miten paljon matkustajia todella tulee Kalasataman ja Pasilan välille Vallilanlaakson kautta. Vaikutusta on silläkin toteutetaanko Pisara ja milloin se toteutetaan, koska metrolta pääsee silloin Pasilaan myös Hakaniemessä vaihtaen.


Pisaran varaan en laskisi mitään, jos ja milloin on niin auki.

Jossen 12 ajaisi Reihererintielle? Tai sitten Herttoniemeen: Viimeksi kun katsoin niin Laajasalosta jäisi viisi - kuusi suoraa bussilinjaa Herttoniemeen. Noi maksaa sen suurin piirtein millin kappale liikennöidä edes 20 minuutin vuorovälillä. Minusta mieluummin niin että hoidetaan ne Laajasalon ratikkaverkon ulkopuolella jäävät alueet (Jollas, Santahamina) lyhyillä synkatuilla liityntälinjoilla joilla on esimerkiksi Yliskylän uudella ostarilla vaihto sekä Herttoniemeen että keskustaan meneviin ratikoihin. Hertsikassa on nyt jotain 70 bussia suuntaansa ruuhkatunnissa, tuota rallia voisi korvata ratikalla.




> Linja Pasilasta Meilahteen tai jopa Munkkiniemeen on houkutteleva. Länsi-Pasilassa kääntyminen on jokseenkin luonnotonta. Jos busseja halutaan korvata, ne pitää korvata Pasilan molemmin puolin. Aiemmissa mallitesteissä Meilahden yhteys oli oikein hyvä ja onhan siinä matkustajia. Vielä ei ole suunniteltuna raiteita ja mahdollista päätepysäkkiä, joten Kalasataman tarkastelussa ei varmuuden vuoksi ole vielä esitetty jatkeita tähän suuntaan. Länsi-Pasilassa pitää myös paikallisesti ratkaista montako erilaista reittiä siellä on. Poikittaislinjat eivät oikein voi kiertää lenkkiä pohjoisen kautta, mutta jatkavatko seiskat lenkin kiertämistä? Entä jos poikittaislinja onkin juuri seiska?


Hetken sulateltuani itseasiassa pidän siitä kiepistä Länsi-Pasilassa, tuo ratkaisee sen ongelman että se pitäisi palvella, mutta toisaalta pidemmällä jatkavien linjojen ei kannata tuota kiertää. Ja tuo koskee jo nykyistä seiskaakin, se on hidas vaihtoyhteytenä Töölöön päin sen kiepin takia. Yksinkertaisestaen asian voisi tehdä jo nyt niin että katkaistaan seiska, Mäkelänkadulta tuleva käy kääntymässä ympäri Länsi-Pasilassa ja Mannerheimintieltä tuleva Messukeskuksella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:05 ----------




> Kokemukseni mukaan Pasilassa pois jäävistä aika monet tulevat kyytiin vasta Kalasataman jälkeen esim. Aleksis Kiven kadulta. Sitä porukkaa ei tuo uusi kakkonen paljon auttaisi. No, onhan siellä nyt jo ysi.


Just ton takia minusta ysi munkkaan. Sanotaan nyt vaikka näin
9 Jätkäsaari - Pasila - Munkkiniemi (tai Meilahti, Talinranta jopa Pitäjänmäki)
11 Kruunuvuori - Kamppi - Pasila - Kalasatama
7 Länsi-Pasila - Mäkelänkatu - Kirra
2 Ilmala - Kalasatama - Liisankatu - Välimerenkatu

59 kuten nyt runkolinjaksi vahvistettuna
58 pois

Ja tässä vaiheessa metrosta päässee Meilahteen myös vitosella Kampista

----------


## Kaid

> Jossen 12 ajaisi Reihererintielle?


Eikös jossain aiemmassa Laajasalo-suunnitelmassa ollut Laajikseen piirrettynä kolme haaraa (Yliskylä, Kruunuvuorenranta ja Reiherintie/Keski-Laajasalo) ja ainakin jossain versiossa oli mielestäni piirrettynä juurikin linja Reiherintie-Kalasatama-Pasila, jonka lyhennetyltä versiolta tuo 12 vaikuttaisi. Saattaa kyllä olla, että muistan omiani ja mitään tuollaista suunnitelmaa ei koskaan ollutkaan.

Sinällään on ihan tervettä, että selkeästi linjan 2 tukilinjana toimiva 12 on saanut suunnitelmassa ihan oman, erillisen linjanumeron. Perinteisellä stadilaisella numeroinnillahan tuo olisi 2K tai jotain muuta yhtä nerokasta.

----------


## Makke93

Kalasataman raitiotien valmisteluun on nyt ilmeisesti ryhdytty todenteolla. HSL:n sivuille on ilmestynyt Kalasatamalle oma sivunsa: https://www.hsl.fi/kalasatama. Hieman sivun linkkejä selailemalla löytää raitiotien tuoreen yleissuunnitelman. https://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/Liitteet...y_20171010.pdf

Suunnitelmana on aloittaa liikenne linjalla Pasila-Nihti jo 2024 eli ennen Kruunusiltoja, tosin vanhoja raitioverkon laajennussuunnitelmia vertaillessa toteutuneisiin täytyy varmaan kaikkiin vuosilukuihin lisätä 2-4 vuotta. Laajasalon raitiotienkin aloitusajankohta on jo suunnitelmassa lipunut 2025:stä 2026:een. Kiinnostavin seikka suunnitelmassa oli kuitenkin liinkennemallinnukset sivuilla 6-9, joiden mukaan linjalla olisi ylikuormittumisen riski Vallilanlaakson kohdalla 2025 asukasmäärällä nykyisenkokoisilla vaunuilla oli vuoroväli 5 tai 10min (Sivu 8). Eli 5 Minuutin vuoroväli toisi lähes kaksinkertaisen määrän matkustajia. 

Suunnitelmassa on myös tutkittu myös vaihtoehtoa, jossa linja jatkuisi kruunusiltoja Yliskylään (Sivu 7), jolloin todennäköisesti sitä liikennöitäisiin 45 metrin vaunuilla, joita ollaan hankkimassa nimenomaan Kruunusiltojen Yliskylän linjalle. Tämä tietenkin ratkaisisi ylikuormittumisen, mutta suunnitelmassa ei täsmennetä, korvaako Kalasataman linja Keskustalinjan Yliskylään vai tuleeko se sen lisäksi. Vaihdottoman yhteyden poistaminen Yliskylästä keskustaan ei kuitenkaan kuulosta hyvältä idealta ja siinä tapauksessa mieluisampi ratkaisu olisi ruuhkalinja Arabianrannasta Pasilaan tai jopa Meilahteen. Linja partantaisi myös Arabian yhteyksiä, mutta suunnitelmassa suora yhteys Vallilanlaakson raitiotieltä pohjoiseen (ei siis Haukilahdenkadun kautta) on vain mainittu mahdollisena jatkotoimenpiteenä pikaraitiovarausten varalle.

----------


## petteri

> Kalasataman raitiotien valmisteluun on nyt ilmeisesti ryhdytty todenteolla. HSL:n sivuille on ilmestynyt Kalasatamalle oma sivunsa: https://www.hsl.fi/kalasatama. Hieman sivun linkkejä selailemalla löytää raitiotien tuoreen yleissuunnitelman. https://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/Liitteet...y_20171010.pdf


Kalasataman ratikan linjaus Pasilassa on hidas ja mutkitteleva. Ratikka kannattaisikin rakentaa tästä, Asemapäällikönkatua, silta Mäkelänkadun yli ja sitten Uintikeskuksen vierestä.  Samalla kannattaisi rakentaa yksi pysäkki/asema (punainen neliö) Mäkelänkadun päälle, jonka alla kaikki bussit ja ratikat pysähtyvät, näin saadaan erinomainen vaihtopaikka. Tästä voidaan ajaa kahta linjaa, Kalasataman ratikkaa ja pikaratikkaa Arabian läpi Viikkiin.

Näin saadaan selvasti nopeampi yhteys, erinomaiset vaihtoyhteydet ja kaikki ratikat eivät mutkittele samoista Pasilan sumpuista läpi. Tässä linjauksessa on vain yksi paha risteys Ratapihantien ja Pasilansillan risteyksessä, kun ehdotuksessa pahoja risteyksiä on Kumpulanlaakson ja Pasilansillan välillä kolme. 



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:33 ----------

Tässä sitten jatko vielä Pasilan länsipuolelle, jolla saadaan edelliseen yhdistettynä nopea poikittainen pikaratikka. Tässä kohdassa ei ole varsinaisesti paljonkaan kunnollista Keskuspuistoa, vaan linjaus menee tonttien välistä kevyen liikenteen linjausta seuraten, sairaaloiden ja ratsastuskentän vierestä.

----------


## Makke93

Niin ilmeisesti tässä ei ole vielä mietitty Pasilan päätä sen tarkemmin, kun Asemapäälikönkadun ja Ratamestarinkadun pätkän kaksisuuntaistamisesta eikä Pasilankadun pätkän teosta ole mainintaa. Vaikka nuo kyllä on vissiin tarkoitus tehdä Ilmalan raitiotien yhteydessä. Tai viimeistään kun Meilahteen saadaan silmukka.




> Tässä linjauksessa on vain yksi paha risteys Ratapihantien ja Pasilansillan risteyksessä, kun ehdotuksessa pahoja risteyksiä on Kumpulanlaakson ja Pasilansillan välillä kolme.


Missäs Pasilansillan ja Mäkelänkadun risteyksen lisäksi kolmas on? Ratapihantien ja Rautatieläisenkadun risteyksen kautta rataa ei siis aijota vetää ja nuo kaksi muuta risteystä Itä-Pasilassa on vaikuttanut aika hiljaisilta silloin harvoin kun siellä olen kulkenut.

----------


## petteri

Hyvä että Ratapihantien ja Rautatieläisenkadun risteys on sentään tarkoitus väistää. Sitten tuossa suunnitelmassa on kaksi ikävää risteystä. Mäkelänkadun ylitys tasossa sekä pahimpana Ratapihantien ja Pasilansillan sumppu, josta tulossa Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen tasoinen ongelmapaikka, jos tuossa on jatkossakin kääntyvää raitioliikennettä ja paljon linjoja.

Pasilan linjoja pitäisikin kehittää niin, että Ratapihantien ja Pasilansillan risteyksessä käännyttäisiin vähemmän, se voi toki olla haastavaa.

Ilmeisesti Keski-Pasilan asemakaavassa ei myöskään ole paljon huomioitu ratikoita. Esimerkiksi ysin tai seiskan voisi ehkä siirtää kulkemaan uuden Rautatieläisenkadun jatkeen radan alittavan tunnelin eli nykyisen pohjoisen alikulun kautta, jos rata ja pysäkit tuonne mahtuvat. Vaihtoetäisyys juniin ei ole mitenkään tolkuton.

----------


## hmikko

Keskuspuistoon kajoamisesta tulisi vakio-itkupotkukohtaus. Laakson sairaalan alueen tiivistäminen on suunnitteilla, eli jos sinne haluaa raitiotien niin lienee syytä kirjelmöidä nyt. Jossain suunnitelmissa oli esitettynä asuinrakennuksia Lääkärinkadun (ratikan reittiä tuossa) pohjoispuolelle puiston kallioille (mistä sietäisikin tulla itkupotkuja mun mielestä).

----------


## Jusa

On ollut jo monia vuosia tunnelisuunnitelma tuosta samasta kohtaa Tukholmankadulta Pasilaan.

----------


## hmikko

> On ollut jo monia vuosia tunnelisuunnitelma tuosta samasta kohtaa Tukholmankadulta Pasilaan.


Juu tiedän. Petteri kumminkin oli piirtänyt tuon noin katulinjojen mukaan. Tunneli jos tehdään niin toki kannattaa laittaa loputkin mutkat suoriksi Länsi-Pasilassa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Juu tiedän. Petteri kumminkin oli piirtänyt tuon noin katulinjojen mukaan. Tunneli jos tehdään niin toki kannattaa laittaa loputkin mutkat suoriksi Länsi-Pasilassa.


Länsi-Pasilan nykyinen lenkki pitäisikin muuttaa sähköbusseilla ajettavaksi, linjakin meillä on jo valmiina (h23). Pieni lisälenkki ei haittaa, nopeasti keskustasta Ilmalaan ja Ruskeasuolle menossa olevat käyttävät joka tapauksessa ihan muita yhteyksiä, varsinkin sitten kun ysin jatke tehdään.

----------


## Max

> Tässä kohdassa ei ole varsinaisesti paljonkaan kunnollista Keskuspuistoa, vaan linjaus menee tonttien välistä kevyen liikenteen linjausta seuraten, sairaaloiden ja ratsastuskentän vierestä.


Paikan päällä käymättömille tosin sellainen asia tiedoksi, että Palkkatilankadun ja Lääkärinkadun välillä on yksi hyvin jyrkkä ja korkea mäki ja toinenkin melko jyrkkä. Paikan nimi on Laakso ihan syystä. Tuosta linjauksesta ei selvittäisi ilman melkoisia kallioleikkauksia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Paikan nimi on Laakso ihan syystä. Tuosta linjauksesta ei selvittäisi ilman melkoisia kallioleikkauksia.


Suunnilleen tuolle linjaukselle on jo vuosikymmeniä sitten luonnosteltu Laakson joukkoliikennekatua, joka ylittäisi Laakson sillalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Kylkin esityslistalla 30.1. https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupu...1-30_Kylk_2_El asioina 5 ja 6 Vallilanlaakson ratikkakadun kaava ja raitiolinja NihtiPasila.

Linjan rakennuskustannukset ovat hirvittävät verrattuna aiempiin kaupunkiraitiotiehankkeisiin. Vaikka niitä onkin vähän avattu, en oikein ymmärrä, miten tuollaisiin lukuihin on voitu päästä.

Matkustajaennuste lupaa isoja massoja, ja huolellisesti laadittu yleissuunnitelma enteilee linjan jatkoa Laajasaloon sitten joskus.

Leonkatu vaatii vielä vähän jumppaamista, yleissuunnitelmassa puhutaan sekakaistoista, mutta tilaa olisi parempaankin ratkaisuun. Muita osin radan sijoitus katutilaan on tehty hyvin ja huolellisesti.

Nyt on syytä toivoa, että Pasilan oikoradat toteutuvat nopeasti.

----------


## hmikko

Suunnitelmassa on tämmöiset luvut:

Kalasataman raitotien kokonaiskustannus 79,3 M
- raitiotien osuus 55,8 M
- rataan liittynvän katu- ym. rakentamisen osuus 23,5 M

Baana Vallilanlaaksoon 3,5 M

Varautuminen Sörnäistentunneliin 33 M

--

Uuden rataosuuden pituus luokkaa 4,5 km, mille jaettuna tuo pelkkä raitiotien osuus tekis 12,4 Me/km. Reitillä on ainakin yksi uusi silta, tosin lyhyt, Nihdin tulevan kanavan yli. Miltä lienee momentilta sen rakentaminen meneekään.

Baanasta ei ole paljon kerrottu raitiotiesuunnitelmassa, mutta ilmeisesti siihen kuuluu uusi silta raitiotien yli, mikä selittää hintaa.

Sörnäistentunnelia ei ole laskettu raitiotien kustannuksiin, mutta suunnitelmassa sanotaan näin:




> Hermannin rantatiellä on tarpeen varautua Sörnäistentunnelin rakentamiseen, mikäli tunnelin toteuttamisesta päätetään ennen raitiotien rakentamista. Varautumisella voidaan välttää tunnelin rakentamisen aikainen pitkäkestoinen liikennekatko raitiotielle pian sen valmistumisen jälkeen. Varautuminen tunneliin eli käytännössä radanalaisten tunnelirakenteiden toteuttaminen on arvioitu olevan kustannukseltaan noin 33 miljoonaa euroa. Tämä lasketaan Sörnäistentunneli-hankkeen kustannukseksi.


Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, tunneli ei ole ollut asialistalla kovin korkealla. Pitääkö päätöstä kiirehtiä tämän takia? 33 miljoonaa kankkulan kaivoon on aika paljon, ja toisaalta jos uusi raitiotie pitää muutaman vuoden päästä repiä tunnelityömaan takia, niin se maksaa myös, ja haittaa liikennettä.

----------


## j-lu

Sörnäistentunnelihan on tavallaan osa keskustatunnelia. Sen liikennearviot on simuloitu olettamalla, että keskustatunneli on. Sille ei ole mitään tarvetta, jos keskustatunnelia ei rakenneta.

On se vaan vekkulia, kuinka näitä autoliikenteen hukkaputkia ujutetaan kaavoihin ja suunnitelmiin pala kerrallaan. Kymmenien miljoonien "varautumisia". Ei ole rahasta tiukkaa.

----------


## Makke93

Suunnitelmassa on omasta mielestäni merkittävä puute, siinä ettei se käsittele yhteyden tekemistä Vallilanlaaksosta pohjoiseen Hämeentielle tai sen kannattavuutta. Yhteys on todettu yleiskaavan raitiosuunnitelmassa vaikeasti toteutettavaksi ja kalliiksi, mutta ainakin yhteys Hämeentieltä länteen ja Vallilanlaakson raitiotien suunnasta Haukilahdenkadun kautta olisi pitänyt tutkia. Huipputunnin matkustajamääriä katsellessa on selvää, että Vallilanlaakson ylikuormitus johtuu nimeomaan pohjoisesta tulijoista 10min vuorovälillä. 5min vuorovälillä näiden määrä on suhteessa pienempi ja kuormitus johtuu nimenomaan, siitä että suurimmalle osalle Kalasataman metromatkustajista matka Pasilaan on nompeampi Kalasataman raitiotien kautta kuin Metro + Juna, jos ratikka sattuu kohdalle. 
Jos Kalasataman raitiolinja kulkee 10min vuorovälillä ja Vallilanlaaksossa kulkee lisäksi toinen linja Arabiaan, niin Kalasataman raitiolinjalla riittäisi nykyisenkokoiset Articit. Toiselle linjalle saatettaisiin joutua hankkimaan isompaa kalustoa, riippuen miten paljon lisää käyttäjiä vaihdoton busseja nopeampi raitioyhteys Arabian ja Kumpulan kampuksilta Pasilaan tuo. Jos suunnitelmassa olisi tätä vertailtu niin tiedettäisiin. Ainoa Pasilaan lännestä päättyvä linja on 2, joka olisi hyvä vaihtoehto, jos  matkustajamäärät eivät pakota isompiin vaunuihin. Kun 2 on kiinni 3:ssa niin pitkien vanujen tuominen koko höskälle kuormittuneen loppupään takia tuo turhia lisäkustannuksia. Ja pidemmät vaunut eivät välttämättä mahdu kiertelemään eteläisen kantakakaupungin pikkukaduille. Nykyrata+Laajasalo+Kalasatama tilanteessa uusi pidemmillä vaunuilla liikennöitävä linja Kolmikulma-Pasila-Arabia vähentäisi 4 ja 10 vaunutarvetta ja kuormitusta, mutta jos niistä tehdään pikaratikkalinjoja tulee niille 45m vaunut joka tapauksessa ja uusi linja jäisi lyhytikäiseksi. 

Toinen kummajainen on se, että Yliskylä-Nihti-Pasila -vaihtoedossa on vain vertailtu ruuhkalinjaa Kalasatama-Pasila välille, jotta saadaan 5min vuoroväli ilman, että sillalle tulee liian tiheästi vaunuja. Minusta olisi pitänyt vertailla vaihtoehtoa, jossa peruslinja olisi vain Nihti-Pasila välillä ja Ruuhkalinja jatkaisi Yliskylään asti. Linjaa joudutaan ilman yhteyttä pohjoiseen liikennöimään pidemmillä vaunuilla oli vuoroväli mikä tahansa ja siksi Yliskylän vaihtoehdolla on niin huono kustannustehokkuus, kun isot vaunut kulkisivat siltaa huonolla kuormituksella ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Tekemällä Yliskylän linjasta ruuhkavuro saataisiin parempi palvelutaso, ilman suuria kustannuksia. Ruuhkan ulkopuolellakin olisi kuitenkin vaihdollinen yhteys ja enemmän käyttäjiä, verrattuna pelkkään Nihti-Kalasatama vaihtoehtoon, kun matkustajat tottuisivat kulkemaan Nihdin kautta.

Sivuseikkana ihan huvittava on, että suunnitelmassa arvioitu aloittamisaika on lipunut kolmen kuukauden takaisesta suunnitelmassa olleesta "2024":stä jo "2020-luvun loppupuolelle"

----------


## hmikko

> Suunnitelmassa on omasta mielestäni merkittävä puute, siinä ettei se käsittele yhteyden tekemistä Vallilanlaaksosta pohjoiseen Hämeentielle tai sen kannattavuutta. Yhteys on todettu yleiskaavan raitiosuunnitelmassa vaikeasti toteutettavaksi ja kalliiksi,


Liekö taktikointia, että ei ole haluttu ottaa hankalaa tapausta tähän päätökseen edes selvityksenä mukaan. Pitäisin aika selvänä, että jos Vallilanlaakso nyt päätetään, niin yhteys Hämeentielle pohjoisen suuntaan tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Sehän on verkoston kannalta oleellinen tapaus, kuuluu Tiederatikan reittiin. Se vaatii ilmeisesti puisto ja kallion nirhimistä, eli todellakin varmasti herättää vastustusta.

----------


## aulis

Mietin tässä, olisiko tuo yhteys Hämeentieltä Vallilanlaaksoon halvempaa ja vähemmän valitusta herättävää toteuttaa siltana. Tässä tosin tämä rata ja Hämeentien etelän suuntainen ajoneuvoliikenne leikkaisivat samassa tasossa. Siihen onkin vähän haastava saada nollaviipeet.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:07 ----------

Jatkona edelliseen, olisi mukava tietää, kuinka paljon tuo koko liittymä on menossa uusiksi ja miten paljon täydennysrakentamista siihen liittyy. Jos silta ollaan purkamassa ja maata myllätään joka tapauksessa ja rakennetaan uusia kerrostaloja, niin siinähän olisi loistava mahdollisuus rakentaa viiden tähden vaihtopysäkki kaiken muun mellastuksen lomassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Marja on taas kunnostautunut. Hän esittelee Kalasataman raitiotietä otsikolla "Helsinki yrittää jälleen survoa raitiolinjaa siirtolapuutarhan kupeeseen Vallilassa  vastustajat jo valveilla" ja mediana on itseään arvostetuksi sanomalehdeksi kutsuva Helsingin Sanomat, vaikka tuo enemmän MV-lehden otsikoinnilta kuulostaakin.

Hauskaa on se, että kommenteissa on melkeinpä enemmän raitiotietä kannattavia kuin vastustavia, ja aika moni puuttuu tuohon typerään otsikkoon kommentissaan.

Itse juttu on kohtuullisen asiallinen: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005543625.html

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Linjan rakennuskustannukset ovat hirvittävät verrattuna aiempiin kaupunkiraitiotiehankkeisiin. Vaikka niitä onkin vähän avattu, en oikein ymmärrä, miten tuollaisiin lukuihin on voitu päästä.


Jos tarpeen on tehdä pohjatöitä, niin se saattaa jo riittää selittämään ison osan. Kuten tunnettua, Helsingissä maapohja on joko kiintokalliota tai pohjatonta savikkoa. Ja tuolla laaksonpohjassa kyse lienee jälkimmäisestä. Käsittääkseni käytössä on vanha ratapohja, mutta kaikkea ei välttämättä voi rakentaa sen päälle, eikä ratapohja itsekään välttämättä ole riittävän hyvässä kunnossa, jotta sen päälle noin vain voisi rakentaa. Mutta tämä siis arvailuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mielestäni tämä hanke pitää saada käynnistetyksi mahdollisimman pian, tai rakentaminen olisi pitänyt alkaa jo siinä vaiheessa kun satamarata Pasilan ja Sörnäisten välillä purettiin. 
Jos se laajenee vielä Pasilasta läntee, Munkkiniemeen tai Otaniemeen, voisi sitä kutsua Jokeri 0:ksi. Vaikka se tulisi maksamaan, niin jos pelkkä itäsuunnan haara vetää yhtä paljon matkustajia kuin länsimetro nyt, niin ei voi puhua mistään turhasta hankkeesta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

Lautakunta pisti pöydälle Silvia Modigin ehdotuksesta. En tiedä, oliko pöytääminen laajemmin sovittu etukäteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lautakunta pisti pöydälle Silvia Modigin ehdotuksesta. En tiedä, oliko pöytääminen laajemmin sovittu etukäteen.


Isot jutut menee aina pöydälle. Kuuntelevat esittelyn ja miettivät sitten viikon, mitä tekevät. Ei siis tarvitse olla vielä huolissaan. (Ja eiköhän tämä ole sellainen hanke, joka On Sovittu jo.)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lautakunta pisti pöydälle Silvia Modigin ehdotuksesta. En tiedä, oliko pöytääminen laajemmin sovittu etukäteen.


Ja täydennykseksi: on vakiintunut käytäntö lautakunnissa, että asia kuin asia jätetään kerran pöydälle, jos joku vain haluaa. Taustalla on se, että lautakunnan jäsenet eivät itse ole usein asiantuntijoita, mutta he eivät tietenkään halua olla pelkästään virkamiesten asiantuntemuksen varassa. Käytännössä siis esittelyssä varsinkin isoissa asioissa ilmenee usein jotain sellaista, josta joku jäsen haluaa vielä keskustella oman taustaryhmänsä kanssa, vaikka teoriassa jäsenten pitäisi etukäteen tutustua riittävän perusteellisesti päätettäviin asioihin ja käydä keskustelut omiensa kanssa etukäteen. Mutta kyllähän siinä käy niin, että kokouksessa tulee helposti esiin joku uusi näkökulma tai tieto sittenkin, vaikka kotiläksyt olisikin huolella tehty.

----------


## Salomaa

> Marja on taas kunnostautunut. Hän esittelee Kalasataman raitiotietä otsikolla "Helsinki yrittää jälleen survoa raitiolinjaa siirtolapuutarhan kupeeseen Vallilassa  vastustajat jo valveilla" ja mediana on itseään arvostetuksi sanomalehdeksi kutsuva Helsingin Sanomat, vaikka tuo enemmän MV-lehden otsikoinnilta kuulostaakin.
> 
> Hauskaa on se, että kommenteissa on melkeinpä enemmän raitiotietä kannattavia kuin vastustavia, ja aika moni puuttuu tuohon typerään otsikkoon kommentissaan.
> 
> Itse juttu on kohtuullisen asiallinen: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005543625.html


Jutun otsikko ei ole millään tavalla epäonnistunut. Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa on pitkään ollut vallalla uuden rakentamisen ihannoinnin linja, mikä on johtanut siihen, että rakennetaan ihan joka paikkaan, mistä vain tilaa löytyy. Viheralueiden puolustajat joutuvat siten puolustumaan viimeisiä viheralueita. Kaiken rakentamisen ihannoinnin huippu on Keskuspuistoon rakentaminen, minkä rauhaan jätttämisestä sentäs vielä joitakin vuosia sitten oltiin yhtä mieltä. SURVOA -sana kuvaa erittäin ytikkemäästi sitä mitä kaupunkisuunnittelussa tehdään.

Täytyy lisäksi muistaa että Hesari yleensä tarkastelee tätä kaupunkisuunnittelun ja loputtoman kaupungin kasvattamisen mantraa kritiikittömästi - onhan kyseessä myös samalla tilaajamäärän ja mainosmyynnin kasvaminen.

----------


## samulih

> Jutun otsikko ei ole millään tavalla epäonnistunut. Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa on pitkään ollut vallalla uuden rakentamisen ihannoinnin linja, mikä on johtanut siihen, että rakennetaan ihan joka paikkaan, mistä vain tilaa löytyy. Viheralueiden puolustajat joutuvat siten puolustumaan viimeisiä viheralueita. Kaiken rakentamisen ihannoinnin huippu on Keskuspuistoon rakentaminen, minkä rauhaan jätttämisestä sentäs vielä joitakin vuosia sitten oltiin yhtä mieltä. SURVOA -sana kuvaa erittäin ytikkemäästi sitä mitä kaupunkisuunnittelussa tehdään.
> 
> Täytyy lisäksi muistaa että Hesari yleensä tarkastelee tätä kaupunkisuunnittelun ja loputtoman kaupungin kasvattamisen mantraa kritiikittömästi - onhan kyseessä myös samalla tilaajamäärän ja mainosmyynnin kasvaminen.


Millä tavoin se siihen survottaisiin, eikös siinä ole tilaa jo ihan yllinkyllin raiteille?

----------


## Salomaa

> Millä tavoin se siihen survottaisiin, eikös siinä ole tilaa jo ihan yllinkyllin raiteille?


Kun Keskuspuistossa lenkkeilee, niin voi havaita vaikkapa viiden uuden talon paikan ja ulkoilulle jäisi tilaa. Sitten viiden vuoden päästä voidaankin jo rakentaa viisi uutta taloa.

----------


## samulih

> Kun Keskuspuistossa lenkkeilee, niin voi havaita vaikkapa viiden uuden talon paikan ja ulkoilulle jäisi tilaa. Sitten viiden vuoden päästä voidaankin jo rakentaa viisi uutta taloa.


Voi sen niinkin nähdä mutta nyt keskustelimme Vallilan siirtolapuutarhasta,

----------


## 339-DF

> Jutun otsikko ei ole millään tavalla epäonnistunut.


Niin kauan kuin HS väittää olevansa puolueeton uutismedia, tuollainen otsikko on kaikin tavoin epäonnistunut. Se on voimakkaan asenteellinen ja tyyliltään mauton. Se on myös faktisesti sopimaton sikäli, että radalle on hyvin tilaa kun taas survominen yleensä käsitetään mahduttamisena johonkin liian ahtaaseen paikkaan (ks. merkitys 2: https://www.suomisanakirja.fi/survoa). Se, että sinä tykkäät otsikosta, koska ratikka vie "viimeiset virhealueet" (ai että minua nauratti, tuo on kaveriporukassamme sellainen lentävä lause, että aina kun johonkin risukkoon jotain tehdään, niin ne viimeiset viheralueet tuhoutuvat, kiitos makeista nauruista!) on eri asia  sulla toki on mielipiteeseesi oikeus.

Suosittelisin silti Salomaallekin lentomatkustamista. Sen jälkeen kun olet kerran saapunut lentoteitse Seutulaan, et taida enää viimeisistä viheralueista puhua. Eihän Helsingissä muuta olekaan kuin metsää.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingissä näkyy paljon epäonnistuineita hankkeita, joita aikaisempi apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Korpinen runnoi läpi j a Hesari komppasi. Tällä samalla linjalla jatketaan että rakentaminen itsessään on suuri arvo, jonka tieltä muut väistyvät. Monessa sivistysvaltiossa ei maailmanpyörää panna presidentinlinnan eteen , mutta Helsingissä se sopii vallan mainiosti.

339-DF näkee lentokoneesta metsää, mutta se tosiaan on Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa synonyymi tyhjälle tontille. Keskustelin kerran ksv:n virkamiesten kanssa eräässä tilaisuudessa. Pikkuparlamentin puisto sai työnimen tontti ja niinhän taas yksi puisto rakennettiin.

Vallilassa on kyseessä joukkoliikennehanke ja onneksi joukkoliikennehankkeita kehittävien joukossa on paljon niitäkin, jotka ymmärtävät  viheralueiden tärkeyden.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:11 ----------

_Helsinki on kohta yhtä kauppakeskusta ja siitä pitäisi puhua rehellisesti, sanoo tutkija  Ei täysin onnellista, myöntää pormestari Vapaavuori kaupungin muutoksesta_

Entäs kelpaako tuo otsake ?

Vapaavuori soutaa ja huopaa, mutta näkemyksiin monessa yhdyn, kannattaa lukea:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005547547.html

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä se kelpaa oikein mainiosti. Siinä on molempien osapuolten näkemys mukana, mikä noudattaa hienosti journalistisia käytäntöjä. Alku on vähän liioitteleva, mutta ei yliampuva siihen nähden, miten uusia alueita Helsingissä tällä hetkellä toteutetaan.

Vapaavuori näyttäytyy tietysti vähän hassussa valossa, kun ensin "täyttää" Helsingin kauppakeskuksilla, ettei jäätäisi Espoosta jälkeen, mutta sitten toteaa kuitenkin, ettei ne nyt niin kovin kivoja ole ja keskustassa on kivempaa pyöriä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingissä näkyy paljon epäonnistuineita hankkeita, joita aikaisempi apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Korpinen runnoi läpi j a Hesari komppasi. Tällä samalla linjalla jatketaan että rakentaminen itsessään on suuri arvo, jonka tieltä muut väistyvät. Monessa sivistysvaltiossa ei maailmanpyörää panna presidentinlinnan eteen , mutta Helsingissä se sopii vallan mainiosti.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä että maailmanpyörät kuuluvat Linnanmäelle ja uimalat Stadikalle, Uunisaareen ja Hernesaaren päähän. 




> 339-DF näkee lentokoneesta metsää, mutta se tosiaan on Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa synonyymi tyhjälle tontille. Keskustelin kerran ksv:n virkamiesten kanssa eräässä tilaisuudessa. Pikkuparlamentin puisto sai työnimen tontti ja niinhän taas yksi puisto rakennettiin.


Pikkuparlamentin tontilla oli ennen ravintola




> Vallilassa on kyseessä joukkoliikennehanke ja onneksi joukkoliikennehankkeita kehittävien joukossa on paljon niitäkin, jotka ymmärtävät  viheralueiden tärkeyden.


Raitiotie käyttäisi entistä satamaradan pengertä. 

Fakta on kuitenkin se että Helsingin Yliopiston, Aalto-Yliopiston ja ruotsinkielisen Praktikum-ammattikoulun laitokset Kumpulassa ja Arabiasssa tarvitsevat toimivan poikittaisyhteyden Pasilan asemalta jota kautta suuri osa ko laitosten pohjois-helsinkiläiset, vantaalaiset ja espoolaiset opiskelijat ja opetushenkilökunta kulkevat. Nyt nopein yhteys on kävellen 2 km. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voi sen niinkin nähdä mutta nyt keskustelimme Vallilan siirtolapuutarhasta,


Miksi siirtolapuutarhasta pitäisi keskustella, kun se on suojeltu eikä muuttumassa mitenkään?  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Miksi siirtolapuutarhasta pitäisi keskustella, kun se on suojeltu eikä muuttumassa mitenkään?


Kun kaupungissa on puutetta hyvästä rakennusmaasta olisi tuokin käytännössä ulkopuolisilta suljettu kesäasuntoalue kyllä syytä ottaa osin asumis- ja osin virkistyskäyttöön. Se vaatii toki suojelupäätöksen purkua.

Kaikille siirtolapuutarhoille olisi syytä etsiä uudet sijainnit jostain Sipoon ja Helsingin rajalta. Niin saataisiin hyvää rakennusmaata hyviltä paikoilta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaikille siirtolapuutarhoille olisi syytä etsiä uudet sijainnit jostain Sipoon ja Helsingin rajalta. Niin saataisiin hyvää rakennusmaata hyviltä paikoilta.


Tai sitten rakentaa liikennevihreät, ryteiköt ja arvottomat viherpläntit, ja jättää siirtolapuutarhat kaiken kansan viihdykkeeksi. Nehän on järjestyssäännön mukaan kaikille avoimia paikkoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tai sitten rakentaa liikennevihreät, ryteiköt ja arvottomat viherpläntit, ja jättää siirtolapuutarhat kaiken kansan viihdykkeeksi. Nehän on järjestyssäännön mukaan kaikille avoimia paikkoja.


Siirtolapuutarhat keksittiin joskus teollistumisen aikoihin keski-Euroopassa ja niiden tarkoitus oli tarjota kaupunkilaistyöläisille edullinen tapa tuottaa omia elintarvikkeita.  Alkuperäisestä käyttötarkoituksesta ollaan tultu aika kauas koska siirtolamökit ovat lähinnä jonkinlaisia kakkosasuntoja.

Toisaalta niitä on aika vähän kaiken kaikkiaan ja tosiaan niiden purkaminen aihauttaisi aikamoista vastarintaa.
Niiden asukkaiden on kuitenkin paras tajuta että sitä mukaa kuin kaupunki tiivistyy niiden ympärillä, niin maisemat väistämättä muuttuvat. Ja jos jonkun siirtolapuutarhan viereen rakennetaan raitiotie niin se itse asiassa tarkoittaa paluuta 1800-luvun tilanteeseen jolloin kellään ei ollut omaa autoa, vaan matkat palstalle tehtiin nimenomaan raitiovaunulla. Hewosvetoisia sellaisia HKL tuskin pystyy tarjoamaan enää muutoin kuin jonain juhlapäivänä mutta sähköraitiotie on vähintään yhtä saasteeton!

t. Rainer

----------


## junabongari

> Kun kaupungissa on puutetta hyvästä rakennusmaasta olisi tuokin käytännössä ulkopuolisilta suljettu kesäasuntoalue kyllä syytä ottaa osin asumis- ja osin virkistyskäyttöön. Se vaatii toki suojelupäätöksen purkua.
> 
> Kaikille siirtolapuutarhoille olisi syytä etsiä uudet sijainnit jostain Sipoon ja Helsingin rajalta. Niin saataisiin hyvää rakennusmaata hyviltä paikoilta.


Rakennusmaasta ei näytä olevan puutetta tässä kaupungissa, kun katsoo uudisrakentamisen tehokkuutta.

----------


## petteri

> Tai sitten rakentaa liikennevihreät, ryteiköt ja arvottomat viherpläntit, ja jättää siirtolapuutarhat kaiken kansan viihdykkeeksi. Nehän on järjestyssäännön mukaan kaikille avoimia paikkoja.


Tuo avoimuus on pelkkää harhaa. Siirtolapuutarhat ovat joka puolelta aidattuja alueita, joiden käyttäminen virkistykseen on tehty mahdollisimman hankalaksi muille kuin harvoille palstan haltijoille. Jos ne olisivat oikeasti avoimia paikkoja ei niiden ympärillä olisi aitoja ja niiden läpikulkua ei olisi tehty erittäin hankalaksi tai mahdottomaksi erilaisilla esteillä ja porteilla. Virkistyskäytön mahdollistamiseksi olisikin heti syytä poistaa siirtolapuutarha-alueiden ympäriltä kaikki aidat ja portit ja tehdä niistä oikeasti koko kansalle avoimia alueita.

Samassa aidanpoistorytäkässä olisi muuten kyllä vielä paljon suurempi syy poistaa aita muka kaikille avoimen Kasvitieteellisen puutarhan ympäriltä ja saada siten Kaisaniemeen toinen Kaivopuisto. Kaisaniemen puistossahan on kaksi perusongelmaa, jotka tekevät siitä huonosti toimivan, toinen on kasvitieteellisen puutarhan aita, joka pitkälti estää puiston virkistyskäytön ja toinen on puuttuva kävelysilta puistosta Säästöpankinrantaan, joka myös tehokkaasti estää puiston virkistyskäyttöä.

Jos siirtolapuutarhojen toiminta tai kasvitieteellinen puutarha ei avoimuutta kestä, sitten ne voivat muuttaa jonnekin rauhallisemmalle alueelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaisaniemen puistossahan on kaksi perusongelmaa, jotka tekevät siitä huonosti toimivan...


Kaisaniemen puiston kaksi perusongelmaa ovat raiskaukset ja huumekauppa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kaisaniemen puiston kaksi perusongelmaa ovat raiskaukset ja huumekauppa.



Mutta vähenisikö ne jos Kaisaniemen puistosta menisi silta Pitkänsillanrannalle?

Noin muuten olen sitä mieltä että Töölönlahden ja Kaisaniemen puistojen nykyiset paikat on vaan väärät paikat puistolle. Kasvitieteellisen puutarhan jättäisin nykyiselle paikalleen mutta muuten tuo nyt vaan ei ole se paikka Suomessa jossa kuuluu olla puistoa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tuo avoimuus on pelkkää harhaa.


Tai sitten siihen ei vain puututa. Järjestyssääntö on selkeä ja kaupungin pitäisi valvoa puutarhojen toimintaa tämän osalta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:32 ----------




> Jos siirtolapuutarhojen toiminta tai kasvitieteellinen puutarha ei avoimuutta kestä, sitten ne voivat muuttaa jonnekin rauhallisemmalle alueelle.


Kasvitieteellisiä ei onneksi ole montaa eikä yksikään niistä varsinaisesti sellaisessa paikassa, jossa puistoa tarvitsisi enemmän. Mutta jos sellaista tarvetta ilmenee, voisi osan kasvitieteellisestäkin tehdä julkiseksi, esim. juurikin se läpikulkuyhteys Kaisaniemeen.

Ja Kaisaniemi-Siltasaari -sillasta olen ehdottoman samaa mieltä. Eläintarhanlahden molemmilla puolilla on vilkas kävelyliikenne keskustaan ja keskustasta, joten sillalle varmasti olisi käyttöä. Se myös toisi puistolle paljon käyttäjiä, joka rauhottaisi aluetta suuresti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:33 ----------




> Kasvitieteellisen puutarhan jättäisin nykyiselle paikalleen mutta muuten tuo nyt vaan ei ole se paikka Suomessa jossa kuuluu olla puistoa.


Itse aloittaisin tenniskentistä, joilla en muista koskaan nähneeni ketään pelaamassa. Puisto itsessään ei nyt ole ihan väärässä paikassa, mutta käyttäjiä sille voisi saada lisää. Se jää ikävästi radan ja Unioninkadun väliin eikä Siltasaarestakaan ole sinne hyvää yhteyttä. Nyt suunniteltava uusi kevyen liikenteen tunneli radan ali tuo ainakin vähän lisää läpikulkijoita, mutta paljon muutakin voisi tehdä saadakseen lisää väkeä ilman koko puiston rakentamista.

----------


## Compact

> Kaisaniemi-Siltasaari -sillasta olen ehdottoman samaa mieltä. Eläintarhanlahden molemmilla puolilla on vilkas kävelyliikenne keskustaan ja keskustasta, joten sillalle varmasti olisi käyttöä. Se myös toisi puistolle paljon käyttäjiä, joka rauhottaisi aluetta suuresti.


Talvella pääsee onneksi jäätä pitkin kävellen Kaisaniemestä Soutuklubin rannasta Tokoinrantaan tai Siltasaarenkärkeen. Nopeuttaa kummasti kulkemista vaikkapa rautatieasemalta Kallion virastotalolle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Talvella pääsee onneksi jäätä pitkin kävellen Kaisaniemestä Soutuklubin rannasta Tokoinrantaan tai Siltasaarenkärkeen.


Jos talvet jatkuu tällaisina kuin tässä muutaman viime vuonna on ollut, en suosittele kokeilemaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta vähenisikö ne jos Kaisaniemen puistosta menisi silta Pitkänsillanrannalle?
> 
> Noin muuten olen sitä mieltä että Töölönlahden ja Kaisaniemen puistojen nykyiset paikat on vaan väärät paikat puistolle. Kasvitieteellisen puutarhan jättäisin nykyiselle paikalleen mutta muuten tuo nyt vaan ei ole se paikka Suomessa jossa kuuluu olla puistoa.


Voisitko täsmentää hieman, miksi paikat eivät sovi puistoille ?

----------


## EmilB

> Fakta on kuitenkin se että Helsingin Yliopiston, Aalto-Yliopiston ja ruotsinkielisen Praktikum-ammattikoulun laitokset Kumpulassa ja Arabiasssa tarvitsevat toimivan poikittaisyhteyden Pasilan asemalta jota kautta suuri osa ko laitosten pohjois-helsinkiläiset, vantaalaiset ja espoolaiset opiskelijat ja opetushenkilökunta kulkevat. Nyt nopein yhteys on kävellen 2 km. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Minusta on väärin, että äänekkään vähemmistön etu menee aina enemmistön edun edelle. Arabianrannan alueen asukasluku on noin 10.000 ihmistä, laskematta mukaan niitä tuhansia alueen oppilaitosten opiskelijoita. Olemme odottaneet 15 vuotta toimivaa ratkaisua. Olisi jo korkea aika siirtyä puheista toimintaan. Viitaten tämän ketjun aiempaan virkistysaluekeskusteluun, minä itse näkisin kyseisen siirtolapuutarhan mielelläni taas Suomenlahden veden alla, saataisin ainakin kaikelle kansalle todella avoimena oleva virkistysalue. 

t Emil

----------


## Makke93

Tuli katseltua tammikuun hankesuunnitelmaa uudemman kerran ja silmään osui semmoinen seikka, jota en aikaisemmin huomannut. Nimittäin Mäkelänkadun ja Radanrakentajantien risteykseen on merkitty varaus länsi-pohjois-käännöselle. Tuo käännös mahdollistaisi esimerkiksi linjan 2 jatkon Käpylään, joka mukailisi hyvin linjan 69 alkupätkää, jolloin se voitaisiin joko katkaista tai sitten esimerkiksi yhdistää linjaan 55. Ongelma 2 jatkamisessa on tosin se, että Rautatieläisenkatu ja Ratapihantie aijotaan yksisuuntaistaa, eli Messukeskus jäisi ainakin toisesta suunnasta ilman liikennettä. 

Toinen asia jota en ollut huomannut oli, ettei samaiseen risteykseen ole tulossa käännöstä pohjoisesta Vallilanlaaksoon. Luulin, että se lyhentäisi 1:n Hallimatkaa, mutta Google Earthilla mitattuna Vallilanlaakson ja Haukilahdenkadun kautta matka Koskelaan on 300m Sturenkadun reittiä pitempi. Toisaalta, jos se yhteys Vallilanlaaksosta suoraan Hämeentielle olisi hankesuunnitelmassa tutkittu niin matka olisi 800m lyhyempi.

----------


## Melamies

> että Rautatieläisenkatu ja Ratapihantie aijotaan yksisuuntaistaa, eli Messukeskus jäisi ainakin toisesta suunnasta ilman liikennettä.


Tarkoitat varmaan yksisuuntaistaa raitioliikenteen osalta?

----------


## Makke93

> Tarkoitat varmaan yksisuuntaistaa raitioliikenteen osalta?


Joo, nimenomaan raitiorata aijotaan repiä irti toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Noin alustavien kuvien perusteella ei kannata vetää vielä liikaa johtopäätöksiä siitä, mitä kääntymissuuntia toteutetaan. Niitä on ollut tapana piirrellä vähän miten sattuu, eivätkä ne välttämättä edes katusuunnitelmavaiheessa ole kuvissa lopulliset.

----------


## Makke93

> Noin alustavien kuvien perusteella ei kannata vetää vielä liikaa johtopäätöksiä siitä, mitä kääntymissuuntia toteutetaan. Niitä on ollut tapana piirrellä vähän miten sattuu, eivätkä ne välttämättä edes katusuunnitelmavaiheessa ole kuvissa lopulliset.


Varaushan se vain suunnitelmassakin on. Mutta pointtina juuri se ,että jos se toteutettaisiin, niin säästyy pari-kolme autopäivää yhdellä, korkeintaan kahdella vaunupäivällä.

Todennäköistä on ettei tule, kun hankesuunnitelmassa se oli tarkoitettu lyhentämään linjan 2 hallimatkaa Jokerin, Koskelan ja Pohjolanaukion yhdysradan kautta. Tuota yhdysraidetta ei kuulemma tule vaan kesäkuun Raide-Jokeri tilaisuudessa sanottin, että ensisijainen yhdysraide kantakaupungista Jokerille tulee olemaan Vihditien bulevardiratikka.

----------


## hmikko

Hesari: Valtuusto päätti: Helsingin uusi raitiolinja saa halkoa Vallilanlaakson puistoaluetta, yhteys Pasilasta Kalasatamaan jo ehkä muutaman vuoden päästä

Vallilanlaakson rata siis läpi valtuustosta selvin äänin 79-3.

----------


## 8.6

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11677868
Uutisessa mainitaan, että Kalasataman raitioliikenne aloitetaan nykyisillä vaunuilla eli etenkin Valmettien käyttöaste nousee huomattavasti. Varikoille ei mahdu toistaiseksi Kalasataman vaatimia uusia vaunuja.

----------


## aki

> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11677868
> Uutisessa mainitaan, että Kalasataman raitioliikenne aloitetaan nykyisillä vaunuilla eli etenkin Valmettien käyttöaste nousee huomattavasti. Varikoille ei mahdu toistaiseksi Kalasataman vaatimia uusia vaunuja.


MLNRV1-vaunuista 113-122 saattaa tulla vanhin linja-ajossa säilynyt vaunusarja. Jos nuo pysyvät ajossa 2030-luvulle saakka, ne saavuttavat jo huikean 60 vuoden käyttöiän.
Karian vaunusarjasta 1-15 osa saavutti 50 vuoden käyttöiän kun viimeiset vaunut poistuivat linjaliikenteestä vuonna 2010.

----------


## Makke93

> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11677868
> Uutisessa mainitaan, että Kalasataman raitioliikenne aloitetaan nykyisillä vaunuilla eli etenkin Valmettien käyttöaste nousee huomattavasti. Varikoille ei mahdu toistaiseksi Kalasataman vaatimia uusia vaunuja.


Nykyisen kaluston riittävyyden puolesta ei luulisi tulevan ongelmia jos 90% käyttöasteeseen tosiaan päästään. 122 vaunulla se tarkoittaa 109 samaan aikaan käytössä, eli 16:sta enemmän kuin tällä hetkellä. Muut laajennukset syö nopeasti laskettuna 9-11 vaunua ja Kalasataman linja tarvitsee 5 vaunua. Tiheämpään vuoroväliin vaunut ei riitä, josta voi tulla ongelmia Vallilanlaakson kysynnän kanssa heti alussa. Muutenkin olisi toivottavaa, että Kalasatamaan hankitaan pikaraitiotiekalustoa heti kun varikoille mahtuu, jos ei koon puolesta, niin vähintään siksi, että linja voidaan jatkaa Yliskylään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Karian vaunusarjasta 1-15 osa saavutti 50 vuoden käyttöiän kun viimeiset vaunut poistuivat linjaliikenteestä vuonna 2010.


Kuinka laajaa tuon vaunusarjan kaupallinen käyttö oli vuoden 2006 jälkeen? Minun tietääkseni vuonna 2007 vaunu HKL 12 oli linjalla 1 vielä jonkin verran säännöllisesti, mutta ei juurikaan enää sen jälkeen. Vuoden 2007 jälkeen tuon sarjan vaunuja on näkynyt matkustajat kyydissä aikataulunmukaisilla lähdöillä lähinnä kuljettajakoulutuksen merkeissä. Onnistuin ottamaan 21.10.2008 kuvan vaunusta HKL 14. Siinä todellakin oli kysymys koulutuksesta, koulutus oli siinä vaiheessa kun kuljetettiin matkustajia aikataulun mukaisin lähdöin. Raitiotieseuran kotisivujen mukaan vielä tuonkin jälkeen vaunut HKL 9, 12 ja 14 ovat yksittäisiä kertoja käväisseet linjalla, mutta säännöllisestä käytöstä ei voitane puhua.

Mutta, HKL 9 ja 12 ovat jatkaneet tilausliikennevaunuina 50 vuotta täyttämisen jälkeenkin, samoin alun perin numeroa 15 kantanut vaunu on jatkanut elämäänsä olutravintolavaununa 50-vuotispäiväänsä ennen ja sen jälkeen. Tänä vuonna en ole Spårakoffia nähnyt liikenteessä, mutta syksyllä 2019 kyllä.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Karian vaunusarjasta 1-15 osa saavutti 50 vuoden käyttöiän kun viimeiset vaunut poistuivat linjaliikenteestä vuonna 2010.


Viimeinen ajo linjalla 1A, iltaruuhkassa 8.4.2009.

Muistan tämän ajon elävästi, vaunun numeroa enää en :/

----------


## Max

Mitä muuten ajattelette mahdollisuudesta kääntää jokin linja Kalasataman/ Laajasalon suunnasta Linjoille? Osuus Hakaniemestä etelään on jatkossa melko äärirajoilleen kuormitettu ainakin Liisankadun kulmaan asti. Sumaa voisi helpottaa, jos jokin linja kääntäisi Linjojen lenkistä takaisin. Ja varayhteytenä käyttöä ainakin olisi varmasti, puoli kaupunkia on sekaisin jos jatkossa Pitkänsillan tienoilla tapahtuu jokin häiriö...

----------


## Makke93

> Mitä muuten ajattelette mahdollisuudesta kääntää jokin linja Kalasataman/ Laajasalon suunnasta Linjoille? Osuus Hakaniemestä etelään on jatkossa melko äärirajoilleen kuormitettu ainakin Liisankadun kulmaan asti. Sumaa voisi helpottaa, jos jokin linja kääntäisi Linjojen lenkistä takaisin. Ja varayhteytenä käyttöä ainakin olisi varmasti, puoli kaupunkia on sekaisin jos jatkossa Pitkänsillan tienoilla tapahtuu jokin häiriö...


Nykysissä katusuunnitelmissa ei ole kääntöraiteita Merihaasta päin pohjoiseen kuin Hämeentieltä tulevilla raiteilla. Toisaalta ymmärreettävää, kun siitä tulisi hirveä risteilevien raiteiden viidakko jos kaikilta neljältä Hakaniementorin raiteelta olisi kääntö sekä Merihakaan, että Pitkällesillalle. Yksi vaihtoehto olisi, että yhteys tehtäisiin Hakaniementorin pohjoispuolelle, eli Kalliosta tulevilla raiteiilla olisi yhteys kummallekkin Hakaniementorin raideparille. Jos siis haluttaisiin Laajasaloon tai Kalasatamaan ajettaisiin itäiselle pysäkkiparille, joilta tulee olemaan käännös Merihakaan päin. 

Linjojen silmukka ei varayhteytenä kuitenkaan hirveästi auta Pothaniankadulta ja Hämeentieltä tulevia ratikoita, jotka ovat kuitenkin jatkossakin ainakin puolet Pitkänsillan vuoroista, eli jokin kääntömahdollisuus pitäisi Hakaniementorilla olla. Viikin-Malmin uusimmassa suunnitelmassa on linjaston viitesunnitelma sellainen, jossa toinen linja, joko Jakomäen tai Malmin, kulkisi vain Hakaniemeen asti, eli vissiin jotain kääntöpaikkaa olisi tulossa. Nämä linjat tosin ajetaan kaksisuuntaisella kalustolla eli niille riittä hiljainen pysäkkiraide, jolla on aikaa kuskilla kävellä vaunun toiseen päähän. Ehkä toinen Hakaniementorin pysäkkipareista muutetaan vain kääntyvien linjojen käyttöön, kuten on suunnitteilla Rautatientorille.

----------


## aulis

Jos rakennettaisiin vihdoin Helsinginkadun asema, tai jos ratikka pääsisi jotenkin Linjoilta eteenpäin alas Hesarille ja Töölöön, kuulostaisi tämä todellakin suurelta parannukselta olemassaolevien suunnitelmien mukaiseen palveluun. Varsinkin, jos molemmat toteutuisivat.

Voisihan Linjat vähintäänkin olla hyvä matalan kynnyksen varakääntöpaikka, jos jotain hässäkkää on Kaivokadulla tai reitillä sinne.

Mutta tuosta Pitkästäsillasta ja sen eteläpuolisesta osuudesta: Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelun toiminta vaikuttaa johdonmukaisesti tähtäävän henkilöautoliikenteen (ainakin läpiajon) asteittaiseen poistumiseen tällä reitillä. Ensin Hämeentien läpiajon poistaminen. Seuraavana nyt ehdotettu Postikadun sulkeminen, minkä mahdollisesti toteutuessa ei enää voine kääntyä Mannerheimintien ja Arkadiankadun suunnista Kaivokadulle, vaan pitää kiertää Kampin kautta.

Linja-autoliikennettä reitillä vähentävät jonkin verran Tuusulan- ja Lahdenväylien linjastosuunnitelmat, ja myöhemmin on tarkoitus päättää lisääkin linjoja etäämmälle keskustasta. Tämäkin osaltaan vähentää painetta Pitkälläsillalla, kun seitsemän bussin letkoja ei enää jatkuvasti kulje.

Nyt raitioliikennettä hidastaa muiden liikennevaloristeysten ohella etenkin Varsapuistikon risteyshässäkkä. Ajoneuvoliikenteen vähentyessä tästä voisi yksinkertaisesti poistaa liikennevalot ja korvata ne jokerivaloilla, ja tehdä tästä siis tavallinen kiertoliittymä.

Tämän kehityksen myötä ratikoita voi syöttää tuolle osuudelle melkeinpä niin tiuhaan, kuin pysäkeille mahtuu.

----------


## Makke93

Yhteys Linjojen raiteilta Helsinginkaulle olisi suositeltava, ilmankin Helsinginkadun asemaa etenkin, kun asutusta ja rataa tulee olemaan Merihaastakin itään toisin kuin vanhan 53 aikaan. Linjasta saisi paljon kannattavamman kuin mikä se oli ennen seutulinjoihin yhdistämisiä. Jos Turunväylä bulevardisoidaan joskus tulevaisuudessa niin linjan 502 voisi nostaa raiteille ihan 1:1.

Taka-Töölö, Meilahti -Munkkiniemi akselin yhteyksiä Itäiseen kantakaupunkiin voitaisiin parantaa nykyiselläkin rataverkolla, jos vain vaunuja riittäisi. Linja, joka kulkisi Sörnäinen(M)-Alppila-Nordensköldinkatu-Meilahti-Munkkiniemi, olisi linjojen 4, 3 ja 8 ruuhkan aikataulunmukaiset matka-ajat yhteenlaskien metrolta Munkkiniemeen kulkevalle 7-8min nopeampi kuin 500/510:een vaihtaessa Kalastamassa tai Sörnäisissä, jota Reittiopas nyt ehdottaa aamuruuhkassa.

Vaikka Hakaniemeen tulisikin silmukka niin se on silti ongelma raitioverkon kannalta, että Itäisestä kantakaupungista pääsee Vironniemelle vain yhtä kautta. Lännessä sentään on tulossa Frederikinkadulle puuttuva ratapätkä, jolloin kaikkien linjojen ei tarvitse kulkea Kaivokadun risteyksen kautta. Aikaisempi Liisankadun kautta kulkenut Laajasalon ratikan linjaus olisi auttanut edes vähän, vaikka sitä pitkin ei olisi päässyt kuin Kalasatamaan ja Laajasaloon. Kaikista paras olisi jos häiriötilanteen sattuessa Hakaniemestä pääsisi Itään, josta olisi silta Merihaan kohdalta Pohjoisrantaan ja edelleen Liisankadulle. Tätä kautta voisi lisäksi, mikäli Hakaniemi-Liisankatu-väli osoittautuu edelleen liian ruuhkaiseksi häiriöttömässäkin tilanteessa, kulkea toinen Laajasalon linjoista. Lisäksi Kalasataman linja voisi kulkea sitä kautta, mikäli se päädytään jatkamaan keskustaan tai Hernesaareen pelkän kutosen jäädessä riittämättömäksi.

----------


## Max

> Vaikka Hakaniemeen tulisikin silmukka niin se on silti ongelma raitioverkon kannalta, että Itäisestä kantakaupungista pääsee Vironniemelle vain yhtä kautta. Lännessä sentään on tulossa Frederikinkadulle puuttuva ratapätkä, jolloin kaikkien linjojen ei tarvitse kulkea Kaivokadun risteyksen kautta. Aikaisempi Liisankadun kautta kulkenut Laajasalon ratikan linjaus olisi auttanut edes vähän, vaikka sitä pitkin ei olisi päässyt kuin Kalasatamaan ja Laajasaloon. Kaikista paras olisi jos häiriötilanteen sattuessa Hakaniemestä pääsisi Itään, josta olisi silta Merihaan kohdalta Pohjoisrantaan ja edelleen Liisankadulle. Tätä kautta voisi lisäksi, mikäli Hakaniemi-Liisankatu-väli osoittautuu edelleen liian ruuhkaiseksi häiriöttömässäkin tilanteessa, kulkea toinen Laajasalon linjoista. Lisäksi Kalasataman linja voisi kulkea sitä kautta, mikäli se päädytään jatkamaan keskustaan tai Hernesaareen pelkän kutosen jäädessä riittämättömäksi.


Nythän Hakaniemen siltaa ollaan kohta rakentamassa uudelleen, mutta ilmeisesti edelleen ilman kiskovarausta. Olisi hyvä olla siitä yhteys tosiaan jotain kautta edelleen.

----------


## Makke93

Kalasataman etäasukastilaisuudessa kerrottiin Kalasatamasta Pasilaan -osiossa, että Pasilan raidemuutosten rakentaminen alkaisi syksyllä 2021. Kartassa oli keltaisella merkitty sekä Itä-Pasilan yksiraiteinen osuus, että Länsi-Pasilassa Pasilankadun oikaisu ja Pasilanraitio. Syksy 2021 tekstistä tosin oli viiva vain Itä-Pasilaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kalasataman etäasukastilaisuudessa kerrottiin Kalasatamasta Pasilaan -osiossa, että Pasilan raidemuutosten rakentaminen alkaisi syksyllä 2021. Kartassa oli keltaisella merkitty sekä Itä-Pasilan yksiraiteinen osuus, että Länsi-Pasilassa Pasilankadun oikaisu ja Pasilanraitio. Syksy 2021 tekstistä tosin oli viiva vain Itä-Pasilaan.


Tämä olisi kaikin puolin järkevää ja perusteltua, koska raiteistoa tarvitaan osin ysin Ilmalan jatketta varten (elokuussa 2022). Onko noihin matskuihin linkkiä?

----------


## Makke93

> Tämä olisi kaikin puolin järkevää ja perusteltua, koska raiteistoa tarvitaan osin ysin Ilmalan jatketta varten (elokuussa 2022). Onko noihin matskuihin linkkiä?


Diat on tuossa, https://www.hel.fi/static/kanslia/uu...a_28012021.pdf sivulla 55 on mainittu kartta. 

Itse tilaisuus on myös tallenteena nähtävissä 11.2 asti tuosta https://teams.microsoft.com/l/meetup...g%22%3atrue%7d, mutta puheenvuorossa ratikka-asioista ollut ei oikein tainnut sanoa mitään, jota ei diosta löytyisi. Jos muuten kiinnostaa Kalastaman rakentamisen eteneminen, niin voi olla silti katsomisen arvoinen.

----------


## ettäjaa

Tämä ei ehkä ole paras ketju ehdotukselleni, mutta en nyt tähän hätään löydä parempaakaan. Moderaattorit voivat siirtää parempaan ketjuun jos sille on tarvetta.

Olen saanut käsityksen, että 7 jatketaan Meilahteen ja 13 (Nihti-Pasila) jatketaan joskus tulevaisuudessa Postipuistoon. Eikös 13 Meilahteen ja 7 Postipuistoon toimisi monellakin tasolla paljon paremmin.
Kummankin reitti olisi suorempi ja siten palvelisi paremmin pidempiä matkoja.Postipuisto saisi suoran yhteyden keskustaan kun taas Meilahdesta ei tulisi turhaa kiertelevää yhteyttä keskustaan.7 Meilahteen palvelisi poikittaisliikennettä Tuusulanväylältä Meilahteen kun taas 13 palvelisi Tuusulanväylältä, Lahdenväylältä ja metrolta tulevaa liikennettä.Ennen Postipuiston raitiotien rakentamista 13:n  eli näistä kahdesta lyhemmän linjan  reittiä jatkettaisiin pidemmän linjan sijaan (7) jolloin häiriöherkkyys paranisi.Nykyisten runkolinjojen 500 ja 510 perusteella olettaisin, että Kumpulan kampuksen ruuhkavuoroväli olisi paremmin käytössä Meilahden suunnalla. Ja viimeiseksi,13:sta tulisi selkeä linja, joka yhdistäisi kantakaupungin reunalla kaikki Helsingin sisääntuloväylät lukuunottamatta Länsiväylää

Perustelut nyt suunnitelluille reiteille ovat tervetulleita.

----------


## 339-DF

En ole nähnyt sellaisia kaavailuja, että 13 jatkuisi Postipuistoon. Käsittääkseni Postipuisto on täysin auki, sekä sen osalta että toteutuuko se että sen osalta, millainen linjasto sitä palvelisi.

Itse olen ajatellut, että loogista olisi jatkaa 9 Postipuistoon ja 13 Ilmalaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Itse olen ajatellut, että loogista olisi jatkaa 9 Postipuistoon ja 13 Ilmalaan.


Olin vain olettanut, että 9 tietysti menee Ilmalaan mutta voisihan sekin tietysti toimia Postipuiston linjana. 7:lle kuitenkin edelleen jää tuo turhan tuntuinen koukkaus.

----------


## Makke93

Vallilanlaakson osuuden valituksen menivät nurin KHO:ssa https://www.kalasatamastapasilaan.fi...avavalitukset/

Hesarin kommenteissa uutiseen on taas vaihteeksi yksi valopää valittamassa, että Helsinki on luopunut ympäristöarvoista pistäessään nurmirataa entisen satamaradan tilalle.

----------

